# i have a survivor



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Today is my birthday and my aquarium gave me a gift today. I normally buy prawns as feeder food and I thought they were all gone, so I bought so ghost shrimp and my whole tank enjoyed eating them over the past two weeks. Well when I got the prawns about a month ago they where small then this morning this little monster crawls out from under some driftwood and presented himself. What do you think? And how big can these prawns get.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've heard that the biggest of those can get 3" long


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for that info. Are they aggressive and will they become problematic? I have been trying to find something on them and there so many species I can't narrow down to this one.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

kind of neat. I have no idea about their aggression level though.


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes It was veary unexpected. I like the colors on him/her.I wouldn't mind keeping it, it seems like he can hold his own in my tank. He dose a great job cleaning the sand. I will get as much info as I can find and keep him as long as I can and update.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe it's called a red claw prawn...might be able to get more information with a name, lol


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol yes you are right I finally got info I was looking for, so I feel better taking care of it. Also since I know he is there I can give him some attention.


----------



## TIN BENDER (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty kool...

I also buy around a dozen 2 or 3 time a year as treats for my fish...I also have one who is a survivor he walks all over the tank and none of the fish bother him.
he is around 3 inches long...

kool little fella..


----------

